# my new 125 planted



## marcshrimp

heres my 125 planted. got the aquarium, stand, hood, and 2 t-12 48" light fixture for $350 off craigslist. did an inside reseal and bought 4 clip on desk lamps from home depot. put 2 t-12 32 watt natural daylight 6500k fluorescents in the light fixture and 4 natural daylight 6500k coil fluorescents in the lamps. playsand substrate 3 to 4 inches deep. fluval 306 canister with diy spray bar ($5), 2 300w heaters. 

fish=
10 giant danios
15 neons
14 red serpta tetra
3 cory
7 golden inca (that I raised) 
2 bristle nose plectos
1 bamboo shrimp
ghost shrimp (around 20) 
2 blue gouramis (male/female)
20 tiger endlers

some of the plants are new, some ive had for a while growing out in my 40 gallon tanks. hope you enjoy. I really hope the micro sword in the front right carpets, and the red rubin and amazon swords grow large. love the scarlet temple in center front, and that's why I planted 6 more to the left of them hoping to get a hedge effect. the only "fake" item in the tank is the center drift wood thing. got a large piece ordered and waiting for shipment after the first of the year.

this was a pretty inexpensive tank for me to set up because I already had most things for it. ie. fish, heaters, canister, 1/2 the plants. im in total about $500 on the entire tank the way you see it now. 

hope you enjoy and the pictures actually show up. I have a problem with being computer illiterate.


----------



## marcshrimp

link is located below. lol


----------



## marcshrimp

one more down. lol


----------



## marcshrimp

http://www.pinterest.com/marcmosley661/marcs-125-gallon-planted-aquarium


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Oh man, thats beautiful.


----------



## marcshrimp

thank you!



















before sanding and painting


----------



## marcshrimp

done a few changes to the tank. added some stuff and moved a few of the small fish out. here's a video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=kyqevd-6IXA


----------



## TheOldSalt

Now THAT'S what it's all about! Nice job!


----------



## lohachata

beautiful marc....


----------



## marcshrimp

thanks guys. I have been really really enjoying this tank. I think I have it tweaked the way I want it now. Again loha, thank you for advising me to try non co2.


----------



## BettaGuy

wow, beautiful!!


----------



## marcshrimp

thanks bettaguy!


----------



## lohachata

you are more than welcome Marc...like i always say....

God don't make no mistakes.........


----------



## Pareeeee

Gorgeous tank!


----------



## marcshrimp

thank you!


----------



## fishpondcoating

Wow! just awesome. Great work man. Thanks for sharing


----------

